# Friday 19 NASP Red Bull Rush



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Figured I would get out of the house and try my luck at some fishing before I had to be into work today, so I got on base by about 6AM and headed down to work to catch some bait. First cast on the ramps and got about 10 Finger mullet. My plan was to head down to the portside Pier and try to hook a Redfish, or grouper by the time I got there at around 6:20 there was already two cars so I drove off and decided to head down to the Sherman cove inlet. Got there around 635 took my bait and pole down to the first cutting table. When I got there I baited up and tossed a live mullet in the water and something cut my line so I brought it in and realized I didnt bring my tackle box so after running back and forth twice cause the first trip back I didnt bring a hook. I finally got a second bait in water around 645 within 2 min I was hooked up with a 42 inch red, fought him for about 10 min and released him sorry no pics didnt have a camera, tossed him back and still had 15 min before I had to be back at morning meeting so I tossed a third bait and BAM a second bull red fought him released him and came into work. Not bad for only 20 minutes of fishing.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

way to start your day!!!:yes:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i hate you right now. i work on base. i get here at 5 in the mornings. i could have done without hearing you caught a 42inch red today.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im an instructor at the water survival school I dont have to be at work till 7ish, but with my kids doing sports non stop out in town my weekdays are the only chance I get to go fishing even if its for 30 min.


J0nesi said:


> i hate you right now. i work on base. i get here at 5 in the mornings. i could have done without hearing you caught a 42inch red today.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

haha I used to put crab pots around the water survival pier when I lived on base before


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

you should see it out there now we have about a 4 foot baracuda "BOB" that has been hanging out under our pier the past two years.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

sounds like a late night mission is in order :innocent:


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I went fishing Tuesday afternoon/evening over near the coastie station and we landed two bull reds, one was 38" and hit within 3 minutes of putting a live pin in the water and a second was 33". Also, foul hooked a blue with a treble hooked pin fish for bait. Blue popped off in the surf though.


----------

